

Ask HN: anybody looking for a technical intern? - bkudria

So, I'm planning on doing my own startup after I graduate, but until then, I want to work during the summer.<p>Last summer, I worked on REST APIs for the NYT, but this summer it would be nice to work for a smaller company.<p>Is anybody doing cool work with Ruby (not Rails, although I'm open to it), bleeding-edge web-tech, HPC/Clustering, or something else cool?<p>My resume is online at http://ben.kudria.net/resume .  My email is ben at-sign kudria point net<p>(Helpful job search tips, or pointers to cool companies also appreciated!)
======
pg
<http://www.justin.tv/p/jobs#se_intern>

~~~
bkudria
I'm working on one of their programming puzzles, so I'll definitely be sending
them something. Thanks!

------
Logic-Shop
Not sure if it's what you're looking for, but take a look:

<http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/vol/1053791733.html>

It's unpaid, but also totally remote work so no relocating. It's a start-up
company, but they've been around for three years so it's also an established
team. If you're wanting to learn a lot about start up companies, it could be a
great opportunity.

------
thinkcomp
<http://www.thinkcomputer.com/corporate/jobs.html>

